# sticky mucus covering Azureus



## stuckonfrogs (Oct 27, 2006)

I saw her this morning covered in a semi-clear mucus. Head to toe with it. Does anyone know what it is? Can I treat it?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

You might be seeing her shed her skin. Is she opening and closing her mouth and making some weird movements with her legs?


----------



## stuckonfrogs (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes
It looked like she was gasping for air...
I just saw a video of a cristobal shedding... she looked very much like that. I will keep my fingers crossed for when I get home. I hope to find her in good health. If you have never seen this before it is quite alarming!


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Cool - all you were witnessing was her shedding her skin. I tend to describe it like a cat trying to yack a hairball!!! 

There will be a lot of movement with the front and back legs & eventually she will ingest the material. It is actually a cool process, and one that happens daily (still not 100% sure) but it seems to. 

I usually try to warn people about it when they first get their frogs, because the behavior is quite disturbing the first time you see it. Especially if they are your first frogs and YOU are the stressed one, trying to do everything right!!!

On a side note, if you have a sick frog, you will see unshed skin hanging on the frog when it is soaked in water or ringers solution.


----------



## stuckonfrogs (Oct 27, 2006)

That must have been it! When I got home last night she was just fine. Its a very disturbing sight if you dont expect it!  Thanks for your input and help.


----------

